# Remington Versa Max Sportsman 3-1/2"



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Remington Versa Max Sportsman black synthetic 12ga, 28" barrel, 3-1/2" chamber, new in box, never fired... $750. (801) 842-8210


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

SOLD


----------

